# 190 QLD Skilled Nomination - Postgraduate Alumni



## Michael Wang (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello Guys 

I am applying for 190 QLD skilled nomination - postgraduate Alumni

I submitted the EOI on 2 July 2018. Has anyone got the same stream as mine?

How soon do you get the email invitation from QLD requesting you to upload the documents they need?

I look forward to getting your responses.


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Michael Wang said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I am applying for 190 QLD skilled nomination - postgraduate Alumni
> 
> ...


Hi Michael,

I have seen people getting an invite in 2 to 3 days. Though this may depend on occupation? What is your occupation? I am also applying for alumni stream.


Cheers,

Ali


----------



## Michael Wang (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello, Ali. Thanks for your reply. I got the invitation email from the BSMQ, submitted all the required documents and made a payment on 6 July. Honestly, it is not a long wait.

I am a PhD graduate in transportation engineering. How about you? Are you master or PhD alumni?

The next step should be receiving the approval of state nomination. I am not sure that how long I wait for it. One of my PhD friends said it should take 6 weeks.


----------



## A.huss (Jul 9, 2018)

Michael Wang said:


> Hello, Ali. Thanks for your reply. I got the invitation email from the BSMQ, submitted all the required documents and made a payment on 6 July. Honestly, it is not a long wait.
> 
> I am a PhD graduate in transportation engineering. How about you? Are you master or PhD alumni?
> 
> The next step should be receiving the approval of state nomination. I am not sure that how long I wait for it. One of my PhD friends said it should take 6 weeks.



Congrats mate. I am a mechanical engineer ( 233512 ) 65 points without state nomination. I also have submitted my EOI on 2 July and received pre invitation on 4 July. Then applied on 6 July. Who is your case officer ?


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

A.huss said:


> Congrats mate. I am a mechanical engineer ( 233512 ) 65 points without state nomination. I also have submitted my EOI on 2 July and received pre invitation on 4 July. Then applied on 6 July. Who is your case officer ?


Congrats both of you! I also applied on 2nd but it crossed midnight and went 3rd July EOI date. I hope that's reason I didn't get invite. I am not an alumni but works here full time.


----------



## Michael Wang (Jul 5, 2018)

A.huss said:


> Congrats mate. I am a mechanical engineer ( 233512 ) 65 points without state nomination. I also have submitted my EOI on 2 July and received pre invitation on 4 July. Then applied on 6 July. Who is your case officer ?


Hi, man. My case officer is Jodie <*SNIP*>. I guess yours should be the same. 

Any further process change in your application?

I have aware that most documents they required have been approved. The document status for 190 application form and BSMQ settlement funds declaration form is still 'submitted'.

Could you please shear your process? Many thanks for that.


----------



## Michael Wang (Jul 5, 2018)

tashilay said:


> Congrats both of you! I also applied on 2nd but it crossed midnight and went 3rd July EOI date. I hope that's reason I didn't get invite. I am not an alumni but works here full time.


Hi, man. Not quite sure with your case. The graduate alumni stream may be faster than living in QLD stream. 

Your claimed points have stood out of there, you will receive it very soon. 

All of my friends who are applying for 'living in QLD' have not received the link invitation so far.

Hope my answer could help you.


----------



## A.huss (Jul 9, 2018)

Michael Wang said:


> A.huss said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats mate. I am a mechanical engineer ( 233512 ) 65 points without state nomination. I also have submitted my EOI on 2 July and received pre invitation on 4 July. Then applied on 6 July. Who is your case officer ?
> ...



Man, I have the same exact details you mentioned above. Let's hope we receive the invitation this week!


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Michael Wang said:


> Hi, man. Not quite sure with your case. The graduate alumni stream may be faster than living in QLD stream.
> 
> Your claimed points have stood out of there, you will receive it very soon.
> 
> ...


thanks for the response. so much help. feels better


----------



## Michael Wang (Jul 5, 2018)

A.huss said:


> Man, I have the same exact details you mentioned above. Let's hope we receive the invitation this week!


Hi, man, I do hope to get all documents approved this week. How many dependants are included in your application?


----------



## A.huss (Jul 9, 2018)

2 dependents


----------



## Michael Wang (Jul 5, 2018)

A.huss said:


> 2 dependents


Our situation is pretty similar. 

Any change in document status so far? Mine is still like what I described last time - under assessment.

The nomination for my colleague in the same office has been approved and she has lodged her application and is waiting for the outcome.


----------



## A.huss (Jul 9, 2018)

Still no change. Has your friend been with another case officer??


----------



## Michael Wang (Jul 5, 2018)

A.huss said:


> Still no change. Has your friend been with another case officer??


Not sure. Her agent notified her of that they have lodged her visa application. 

Her claimed points are 10 points more than mine. She got 70 points without the nomination extra 5 points. This reflects what I have known - the department of HA has invited all applicants having 75 points in the non-popular occupations (e.g. Civil Engineering and Quantity Surveyor) in the last invitation round.


----------



## Michael Wang (Jul 5, 2018)

Vegemite20 said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> I have seen people getting an invite in 2 to 3 days. Though this may depend on occupation? What is your occupation? I am also applying for alumni stream.
> 
> ...


Hi, Ali. How is your application going now?


----------



## A.huss (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi Michael

Is there any new news??? 😞


----------



## A.huss (Jul 9, 2018)

Guys... thanks God.. i contacted them by email and they responded we will send u 190 invitation today.. and they did 🙂


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Michael Wang said:


> Hi, Ali. How is your application going now?


Hi Michael,

I am still waiting for my skill assessment result. Will update here once I apply for EOI. 

Regards


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

A.huss said:


> Guys... thanks God.. i contacted them by email and they responded we will send u 190 invitation today.. and they did 🙂


Hi,

Congrats on the invite. I am assuming that you are from Master's stream for QLD alumni pathway. Could you please confirm that you obtained a new job offer/contract letter with a validity of 12 months to satisfy the conditions?

Regards,
Ali


----------



## A.huss (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi
No I am offshore applicant 233512 mechanical engineer.. 65 points w/o SS


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

A.huss said:


> Guys... thanks God.. i contacted them by email and they responded we will send u 190 invitation today.. and they did 🙂


Hi there, could share which email address you used to contact them. I am onshore with job and job for next 12 months but with only 65 points with SS. I am wondering why I am not getting invitation because of my points or my EOI is not done properly since I changed from 189 with 60 to 190 QLD with 65. Kindly suggest if I need to put fresh EOI for 190.


----------



## Michael Wang (Jul 5, 2018)

A.huss said:


> Guys... thanks God.. i contacted them by email and they responded we will send u 190 invitation today.. and they did 🙂


Hi, man. Sorry for the late responses.

My nomination has been approved yesterday afternoon.

I cannot wait to lodge the application for PR.


----------



## Michael Wang (Jul 5, 2018)

Vegemite20 said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> I am still waiting for my skill assessment result. Will update here once I apply for EOI.
> 
> Regards


Good luck, man. As per my experience, you can request your assessing authorities to speed up your occupation assessment. Just email them and simply describe your current situation. This is what my friend did. 

Keep in touch, man. We all wait for your good news.


----------



## Michael Wang (Jul 5, 2018)

tashilay said:


> Hi there, could share which email address you used to contact them. I am onshore with job and job for next 12 months but with only 65 points with SS. I am wondering why I am not getting invitation because of my points or my EOI is not done properly since I changed from 189 with 60 to 190 QLD with 65. Kindly suggest if I need to put fresh EOI for 190.


Hi Tashilay, I know you are a little bit anxious now.

To begin with, may I know whether you have got the nomination invitation from BSMQ now?

If yes, you will sooner or later get QLD nomination and the invitation to apply for PR from HA.

If no, this means your claimed points may not be competitive. You have two choices. One is to increase your points in order to make you stand out of there. The other one is to hope that BSMQ invites all applicants having 70+ as soon as possible. Then it will be in your turn.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Michael Wang said:


> Hi Tashilay, I know you are a little bit anxious now.
> 
> To begin with, may I know whether you have got the nomination invitation from BSMQ now?
> 
> ...


That's right Michael, anxious as one can be. No nomination invitation yet. May I know your points please? So that I know where I stand.. thanks


----------



## Michael Wang (Jul 5, 2018)

tashilay said:


> That's right Michael, anxious as one can be. No nomination invitation yet. May I know your points please? So that I know where I stand.. thanks


Hi, Tashilay. My claimed points are only 60 points without Nomination.

I was applying for 190 QLD Graduate Alumni - PhD, so I think my case may not have too much reference to you.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Michael Wang said:


> Hi, Tashilay. My claimed points are only 60 points without Nomination.
> 
> I was applying for 190 QLD Graduate Alumni - PhD, so I think my case may not have too much reference to you.


That's right. Thank you for sharing though


----------



## A.huss (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi
I know 3 people with 60 points w/o SS and got the invitation, and they are offshore applicants like me. You just make sure that u submitted youe EOI after 2nd of July. The email I contacted them is [email protected]


----------



## nikhilpatel1988 (May 2, 2018)

Michael Wang said:


> Hi, Tashilay. My claimed points are only 60 points without Nomination.
> 
> I was applying for 190 QLD Graduate Alumni - PhD, so I think my case may not have too much reference to you.


Hello Michael,

I am in the same boat as you are, I got an invitation to apply on 17th July, I have uploaded all docs and paid SN fees next day. So my question is, should I wait till next week or contact them asap?

My Case officer is Jodie <*SNIP*> as well.

Thanks,
Nik


----------



## Michael Wang (Jul 5, 2018)

nikhilpatel1988 said:


> Hello Michael,
> 
> I am in the same boat as you are, I got an invitation to apply on 17th July, I have uploaded all docs and paid SN fees next day. So my question is, should I wait till next week or contact them asap?
> 
> ...


Hi Nik. Congratulate that you have been in this step. My suggestion is to wait. I think you may get QLD nomination approved within the next two weeks.

The timeframe for my case is shown as follows.
2 July EOI lodged 
6 July Email invitation to apply for QLD nomination received 
6 July Processing fee paid and relevant documents uploaded
18 July Nomination approved and the invitation to apply for PR visa received 
20 July All documents to be uploaded


----------



## nikhilpatel1988 (May 2, 2018)

Michael Wang said:


> Hi Nik. Congratulate that you have been in this step. My suggestion is to wait. I think you may get QLD nomination approved within the next two weeks.
> 
> The timeframe for my case is shown as follows.
> 2 July EOI lodged
> ...


Thanks, Mate, Much Appreciate your inputs. I will keep you updated once I receive any response from her.


Nik


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

A.huss said:


> Hi
> I know 3 people with 60 points w/o SS and got the invitation, and they are offshore applicants like me. You just make sure that u submitted youe EOI after 2nd of July. The email I contacted them is [email protected]


Thank you for sharing more information. I think now QLD has become popular and busy. No more invites coming through it seems. Since no other states have open theirs, QLD looks busy. Lucky are the ones who manage to apply on July 2nd.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Michael Wang said:


> Hi, man. My case officer is Jodie <*SNIP*>. I guess yours should be the same.
> 
> Any further process change in your application?
> 
> ...


Hello Seniors (everyone who got approval already),

Could you explain what is "Statement of service" means in QLD doc required?


----------



## vag (Jul 6, 2018)

*489 qld*

Hi every one, I have lodge EOI for 489 subclass for Qld nomination on 18th July 2018, untill today I didn't not received email notification from QLD stae .I am working in overseas ponits 65 with nomination. Occupation is Surveyor
Any idea when can I expect the email notification for nomination application, can u help me any one?


----------



## Michael Wang (Jul 5, 2018)

A.huss said:


> Hi
> I know 3 people with 60 points w/o SS and got the invitation, and they are offshore applicants like me. You just make sure that u submitted youe EOI after 2nd of July. The email I contacted them is [email protected]


Hi man, what is the current status of your application for PR?

Have you distributed the case officer?

Keep in touch, man.


----------



## Druk11000 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi all and @Michael Wang. I applied for QLD nomination, received the initial invite on 24th July however I am bit confused having submitted required documents via link provided by BSMQ. 

How I am confused? Processing fee psyment received acknowledged but nothing with regard to submission of my documents. I did see after attaching the documents status changes from ‘documents required’ to ‘submitted’. How do I know my documents are delivered to BSMQ? Is that all that I need to do at this stage or anything more that I need to do further like sending my documents through email to CO?

Would appreciate if you could explain and clarity on these I believe you have gone through this process. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Michael Wang (Jul 5, 2018)

Druk11000 said:


> Hi all and @Michael Wang. I applied for QLD nomination, received the initial invite on 24th July however I am bit confused having submitted required documents via link provided by BSMQ.
> 
> How I am confused? Processing fee psyment received acknowledged but nothing with regard to submission of my documents. I did see after attaching the documents status changes from ‘documents required’ to ‘submitted’. How do I know my documents are delivered to BSMQ? Is that all that I need to do at this stage or anything more that I need to do further like sending my documents through email to CO?
> 
> ...


Hi Druk

I believe every candidate must go through the process that you are experiencing.

You need not do anything, just wait patiently. You will not receive any email notification from the BSKQ saying they are assessing your case.

Give the case officer a little bit more time. You will definitely get the QLD nomination approved.

All the best.


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

*Mr Ravi*

Hi All,

I got QLD invitation today. But I am not living in Queensland and I don't have employment offer in Queensland. I am living out of Australia. Please answer my doubts:

1. One of the documents required is Evidence of job & acceptance, which I don't have. Am I still eligible to apply for this state nomination?

2. I am the primary applicant with two dependents. Is the mandatory amount of 15k AUD sufficient or do I need to show the total amount of 40k AUD in my bank account.


Thank you for your replies.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

LuckyRavi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got QLD invitation today. But I am not living in Queensland and I don't have employment offer in Queensland. I am living out of Australia. Please answer my doubts:
> 
> ...


I can only answer your second question. For offshore, it might be 40,000 but you only need show 15K as cash component and rest in asset of any kind, even car or pension. 

First question, job requirement depends on your Anzco code...and if you are skilled or alumni stream. If you visit their website, they have clearly mentioned specific to different casse.

hope this helps.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

LuckyRavi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got QLD invitation today. But I am not living in Queensland and I don't have employment offer in Queensland. I am living out of Australia. Please answer my doubts:
> 
> ...


Congratulations for your QLD pre-invite, Ravi, can you share your points breakup and which ANZSCO code you have ?


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Thank you all for the replies.

My total points are 75 including state nomination. Applied EOD on 5th July for 261313.


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

LuckyRavi said:


> Thank you all for the replies.
> 
> My total points are 75 including state nomination. Applied EOD on 5th July for 261313.


But unfortunately don't have employment offer in hand right now.


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Was it a requirement em when you submitted your EOI??




LuckyRavi said:


> LuckyRavi said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for the replies.
> ...


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Salman007 said:


> Was it a requirement em when you submitted your EOI??


I think if you have preinvite, you can see on your portal what all documents are required. If Service statement/offer letter required, you have to have job. At EOI stage, it's not requirement, we can claim anything. But document stage, we have to prove points....

But again depends on respective stream requirement..


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Mine is Software Engineer. Employment evidence is required as per mandatory list. So, now the only option left for me is withdrawing my application, right?


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

LuckyRavi said:


> Mine is Software Engineer. Employment evidence is required as per mandatory list. So, now the only option left for me is withdrawing my application, right?


No need to withdraw. If you can't secure job within 14 days. Invitation will expire...


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Ok. Thank you for the reply.
Any alternative to get employment offer from QLD?


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Did you mention that you have an employment secured already??

QUOTE=LuckyRavi;14611264]Ok. Thank you for the reply.
Any alternative to get employment offer from QLD?[/QUOTE]


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

I didn't mention that I have employment offer.


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Ravi I think you should proceed and Atleast submit for state nomination..as the process says only after assessing your EOI they issue a preinvite..I think they are ok with what you mentioned in the EOI...



LuckyRavi said:


> I didn't mention that I have employment offer.


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

Michael Wang said:


> tashilay said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there, could share which email address you used to contact them. I am onshore with job and job for next 12 months but with only 65 points with SS. I am wondering why I am not getting invitation because of my points or my EOI is not done properly since I changed from 189 with 60 to 190 QLD with 65. Kindly suggest if I need to put fresh EOI for 190.
> ...


----------



## SS247sup (Aug 14, 2018)

*Applying for 190 Postgrad pathway*

Hi All,
I submitted my EOI on 7th July for the 190 alumni pathway; I have a total of 70 points not including state nomination. Single applicant apply through the 'marketing specialist' occupation. My classmate who has the exact same degree and experience applied on the 2nd and got his invite on the 14th. Sadly when I inquired about how many applicants were ahead of me, I was informed that there were 300 more applicants before mine.

Wondering if any of you have an idea of when I should give up? pretty stressed out rn. I updated my application on the 30th of July hoping that may speed up matters- but still nothing so far.

Any advice?


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

SS247sup said:


> Hi All,
> I submitted my EOI on 7th July for the 190 alumni pathway; I have a total of 70 points not including state nomination. Single applicant apply through the 'marketing specialist' occupation. My classmate who has the exact same degree and experience applied on the 2nd and got his invite on the 14th. Sadly when I inquired about how many applicants were ahead of me, I was informed that there were 300 more applicants before mine.
> 
> Wondering if any of you have an idea of when I should give up? pretty stressed out rn. I updated my application on the 30th of July hoping that may speed up matters- but still nothing so far.
> ...


Hey,

Great to see another Marketing Specialist. I am applying for skill assessment for this code next week but judging by your timeline it looks like a long road. I am pretty sure that there can't be 300 marketing specialists ahead of you, so I guess 300 applicants from all skills ahead of you in the queue?
judging by the response of the contact person, it seems that it's first-come-first-served basis. Would you mind sharing your points breakdown? Also are you waiting for pre-invite or the actual invite?

Cheers


----------



## SS247sup (Aug 14, 2018)

Vegemite20 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Great to see another Marketing Specialist. I am applying for skill assessment for this code next week but judging by your timeline it looks like a long road. I am pretty sure that there can't be 300 marketing specialists ahead of you, so I guess 300 applicants from all skills ahead of you in the queue?
> judging by the response of the contact person, it seems that it's first-come-first-served basis. Would you mind sharing your points breakdown? Also are you waiting for pre-invite or the actual invite?
> ...


It does appear that there is a long road ahead of us. Actually in my communications with the govt, she did say it wasn't 300 marketing specialists but applicants in total; that said, it is a bit harrowing given the numbers QLD nominates yearly (data is available on the website).

Your score does not matter either. She told me so specifically. I had a total of 70 points with state nomination. My breakdown:-
age- 30
education - 15
2 year Aus req- 05
experience - 05 
IELTS- 10

I'm waiting for the initial invitation after submitting my EOI; I'm guessing thats a 'pre-invite'.

Thanks & good luck. I'd advise against paying for fast track skills assessment as clearly the timelines will be a while.


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

SS247sup said:


> It does appear that there is a long road ahead of us. Actually in my communications with the govt, she did say it wasn't 300 marketing specialists but applicants in total; that said, it is a bit harrowing given the numbers QLD nominates yearly (data is available on the website).
> 
> Your score does not matter either. She told me so specifically. I had a total of 70 points with state nomination. My breakdown:-
> age- 30
> ...


Yes, you are waiting for the pre-invite. Hopefully, you'll get it soon. I was going to suggest you get 20 for English to stand out. Did they categorically say that we don't prioritise high points? It can't be just the eoi date.

I will have the same breakdown as yours and I was thinking to give PTE another go to increase it to 20 points so I stand out but I am having second thoughts now that you have mentioned that high points don't matter to them. I'll apply for the fast track as I don't want another 300 people to be added to the queue 

Best of luck. Looking forward to hear about your updates and progress.


----------



## SS247sup (Aug 14, 2018)

Yep she categorically said that they don't choose people with higher points because I only got 7.5 in listening because I didn't know that we had to use the exact term said in the phone call and not a synonym. I can easily get 20 points but in her opinion it was not worth it, I'm an ex Cambridge qualified teacher. She said this to me twice, once on the phone and once via email so can confirm it is not score based. Because if that were the case, my friend who had a lower score than me would not have been able to get his pre-invite. Goodluck!


----------



## nikhilpatel1988 (May 2, 2018)

SS247sup said:


> Yep she categorically said that they don't choose people with higher points because I only got 7.5 in listening because I didn't know that we had to use the exact term said in the phone call and not a synonym. I can easily get 20 points but in her opinion it was not worth it, I'm an ex Cambridge qualified teacher. She said this to me twice, once on the phone and once via email so can confirm it is not score based. Because if that were the case, my friend who had a lower score than me would not have been able to get his pre-invite. Goodluck!


Hello,
Just calculating your breakdown:
Did you finished your post graduation from QLD - I guess you could get 5 points.

If yes then you should get pre-invitation within 2 weeks if you have a full-time job in marketing specialist field in QLD. I have applied on 2 July and invited 17 July with 65 points, but I had to withdraw my EOI due to wrongly calculated overseas work experience. Now I will submit again in September.

My suggestion is just to make sure you calculate overseas work experience correctly, QLD would not ask you for any document, but once you invited, CO will ask.


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

nikhilpatel1988 said:


> Hello,
> Just calculating your breakdown:
> Did you finished your post graduation from QLD - I guess you could get 5 points.
> 
> ...


Hi Nikhil,

Did you also apply for Marketing Specialist? If yes, then didn't you get points advice along with the skill assessment?

Cheers

Ali


----------



## SS247sup (Aug 14, 2018)

nikhilpatel1988 said:


> Hello,
> Just calculating your breakdown:
> Did you finished your post graduation from QLD - I guess you could get 5 points.
> 
> ...


Yes I did my masters at UQ. I dont think it matters where you study, the system calculated 70 points for me (I believe the additional 5 points are for state nomination).

Re my EOI : I spoke to the relevant person today and turns out that because I had input my current employers details incorrectly (had input an end date for the date I lodged the application - bcos I thought we had to put an end date in) they closed my EOI. 

She asked me to lodge another EOI but apparently there are now 600 applicants ahead of me. I lodged this morning. What kind of timeline do you think I should be preparing myself for?


----------



## nikhilpatel1988 (May 2, 2018)

SS247sup said:


> Yes I did my masters at UQ. I dont think it matters where you study, the system calculated 70 points for me (I believe the additional 5 points are for state nomination).
> 
> Re my EOI : I spoke to the relevant person today and turns out that because I had input my current employers details incorrectly (had input an end date for the date I lodged the application - bcos I thought we had to put an end date in) they closed my EOI.
> 
> She asked me to lodge another EOI but apparently there are now 600 applicants ahead of me. I lodged this morning. What kind of timeline do you think I should be preparing myself for?


Yeah, you should leave blank at end date, if you still working there.

You will get an invitation soon on you new EOI dont worry, I have migration agent and he told me QLD is not getting a lot of marketing specialist EOI, which is good for us . Just make sure you have everything correct as you mentioned in EOI because once you invited from home affairs you will not able to make any changes.


----------



## SS247sup (Aug 14, 2018)

nikhilpatel1988 said:


> Yeah, you should leave blank at end date, if you still working there.
> 
> You will get an invitation soon on you new EOI dont worry, I have migration agent and he told me QLD is not getting a lot of marketing specialist EOI, which is good for us . Just make sure you have everything correct as you mentioned in EOI because once you invited from home affairs you will not able to make any changes.


Are you using a migration agent here in Brisbane? Would you be open to helping me check that I've entered the EOI correctly?


----------



## nikhilpatel1988 (May 2, 2018)

Vegemite20 said:


> Hi Nikhil,
> 
> Did you also apply for Marketing Specialist? If yes, then didn't you get points advice along with the skill assessment?
> 
> ...


Yes, I am in the digital marketing too  Deemed Period will be specified in the skill assessment along with skilled experience period, but home affair calculates points on their own.


----------



## nikhilpatel1988 (May 2, 2018)

SS247sup said:


> Are you using a migration agent here in Brisbane? Would you be open to helping me check that I've entered the EOI correctly?


Yup Pm me your EOI outcomes.


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

SS247sup said:


> Yes I did my masters at UQ. I dont think it matters where you study, the system calculated 70 points for me (I believe the additional 5 points are for state nomination).
> 
> Re my EOI : I spoke to the relevant person today and turns out that because I had input my current employers details incorrectly (had input an end date for the date I lodged the application - bcos I thought we had to put an end date in) they closed my EOI.
> 
> She asked me to lodge another EOI but apparently there are now 600 applicants ahead of me. I lodged this morning. What kind of timeline do you think I should be preparing myself for?


Really sorry that you had to submit a new EOI. Regarding the 600 candidates ahead of you, I wonder how BMSQ selects. Do they have a quota for each skill and then it's 1st come 1 serve basis. You already mentioned that they don't care about points but i was wondering how do they differentiate between whether to invite a marketing specialist or whether to invite a developer programmer.


----------



## SS247sup (Aug 14, 2018)

Vegemite20 said:


> Really sorry that you had to submit a new EOI. Regarding the 600 candidates ahead of you, I wonder how BMSQ selects. Do they have a quota for each skill and then it's 1st come 1 serve basis. You already mentioned that they don't care about points but i was wondering how do they differentiate between whether to invite a marketing specialist or whether to invite a developer programmer.


Thats ok! It's just how these silly programs are. There are ceilings but I was told that those are confidential. I'm 100% sure marketing specialists dont get as many applicants as IT, account, finance manager etc get. We should be fine! I dont know one marketing specialist that hasn't gotten the job so not to stress!


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Nikhil and SS247sup, a question for both of you. 
One of the requirement is that the applicant should

"Provide evidence of ongoing employment from a Queensland employer registered in Australia in your skilled occupation (or a closely related occupation). This job offer must be for a minimum of 12 months (35 hours per week)."

Do we need to get a new offer letter which is valid for 12 months when we apply for eoi? 

Cheers,

Ali


----------



## nikhilpatel1988 (May 2, 2018)

Vegemite20 said:


> Nikhil and SS247sup, a question for both of you.
> One of the requirement is that the applicant should
> 
> "Provide evidence of ongoing employment from a Queensland employer registered in Australia in your skilled occupation (or a closely related occupation). This job offer must be for a minimum of 12 months (35 hours per week)."
> ...


It is their one of the Alumni stream requirements, if you have a job then you can show them you already working.


----------



## SS247sup (Aug 14, 2018)

Vegemite20 said:


> Nikhil and SS247sup, a question for both of you.
> One of the requirement is that the applicant should
> 
> "Provide evidence of ongoing employment from a Queensland employer registered in Australia in your skilled occupation (or a closely related occupation). This job offer must be for a minimum of 12 months (35 hours per week)."
> ...


If you're applying for the 190 Post graduate pathway, you need to have a job offer. If you have already begun working you dont need a new one. If its a contract role it must be a minimum of 12 months otherwise if its a permanent role then there is no requirement for a contractual end date. Goodluck!!


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

SS247sup said:


> If you're applying for the 190 Post graduate pathway, you need to have a job offer. If you have already begun working you dont need a new one. If its a contract role it must be a minimum of 12 months otherwise if its a permanent role then there is no requirement for a contractual end date. Goodluck!!


Thanks for getting back both of you. Yes, I'm applying for Alumni stream and have been working full time with the employer for 2 months.

Actually, my contract is a bit strange. It says Employment basis is Full Time on the 1st page. Then somewhere in Terms and conditions, it says that employment is "full-time contract basis" and a review will be conducted every 12 months. There is no end date of my contract. I have asked around and all employees get the same type of contract where they have the same terms and conditions. 

Will it be accepted? The term that it will be reviewed every 12 months does give an indication that there is no set end date but I am confused whether the case officer will take that into consideration.

Also if both of you are using any migration agent then could you please share their details. Hopefully, all three of us get this Marketing Specialist nomination as this could be our only chance.

Cheers,

Ali


----------



## SS247sup (Aug 14, 2018)

Vegemite20 said:


> Thanks for getting back both of you. Yes, I'm applying for Alumni stream and have been working full time with the employer for 2 months.
> 
> Actually, my contract is a bit strange. It says Employment basis is Full Time on the 1st page. Then somewhere in Terms and conditions, it says that employment is "full-time contract basis" and a review will be conducted every 12 months. There is no end date of my contract. I have asked around and all employees get the same type of contract where they have the same terms and conditions.
> 
> ...



Hey Ali,
Dont worry, my contract is similar actually. My advise to you would be when submitting proof on going employment you provide the same contract. I would be very surprised if they went through all of the document. You can submit an additional cover page explaining that the relevant information around your role is on page x and leave it at that. My contract makes mention of a probationary period of 6 months and a review at that stage, but it does not make the full-time contract invalid. Dont worry - be happy and I'm sure everything will work out for everyone. I haven't used an agent but am beginning to think that I should! I've heard AIS is very good but they're very unwilling to give any free consults prior to engaging, which isn't very good IMHO.
Goodluck!


----------



## mendax (Aug 5, 2018)

Looks like QLD is sending invitations again.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

mendax said:


> Looks like QLD is sending invitations again.
> 
> 
> Hey,
> ...


----------



## mendax (Aug 5, 2018)

Vegemite20 said:


> mendax said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like QLD is sending invitations again.
> ...


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

mendax said:


> Vegemite20 said:
> 
> 
> > I received invite on 20/08 for ANZSCO 2613* Points 80
> ...


----------



## engrnabeel (Aug 21, 2018)

Any body can guide about the current experience to be shown in EOI. Is it to be same as on your skilled experience assessment on Engineers Australia letter. Suppose EA letter has your evaluation of experience till October 2017. So how to show the experience in EOI after October 2017


----------



## jamalshah (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Wang. Have you heard anything from CO after you lodged your 190 application. I am waiting too for the 190 outcome.


----------



## Michael Wang (Jul 5, 2018)

jamalshah said:


> Hi Wang. Have you heard anything from CO after you lodged your 190 application. I am waiting too for the 190 outcome.


Hi Jam, I lodged my application on 20 July and did two document supplements. No case officer has contacted me so far.

You should be a little bit anxious like me. When did you lodge your application?


----------



## jamalshah (Feb 23, 2013)

Michael Wang said:


> Hi Jam, I lodged my application on 20 July and did two document supplements. No case officer has contacted me so far.
> 
> You should be a little bit anxious like me. When did you lodge your application?


Hi Michael, I lodged my application on June 02, 2018. The status has not changed after that. Its been nearly 3 months now. Really anxious now.


----------



## SS247sup (Aug 14, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm planning on changing jobs. I lodged an EOI but dont start my new role till 03 September. There's apparently 600 applicants ahead of me, so I dont think they will check my EOI till I have a chance to update on 3rd september..any idea of the following questions?
- for the alumni pathway for masters grads, is there an issue if I change my job?
- would having a break of 2 weeks roughly between my old job and my new job cause any problems? 
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

jamalshah said:


> Hi Michael, I lodged my application on June 02, 2018. The status has not changed after that. Its been nearly 3 months now. Really anxious now.


You have to file new EOI. They can only see EOI loged after July 2nd. We also did same thing. We just updated our EOI with QLD as state and wasted 2 weeks. Then we emailed BMSQ and Judie told us to file new EOI as QLD cannot see EOI filed before July 2nd. 

Hope this helps


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

tashilay said:


> You have to file new EOI. They can only see EOI loged after July 2nd. We also did same thing. We just updated our EOI with QLD as state and wasted 2 weeks. Then we emailed BMSQ and Judie told us to file new EOI as QLD cannot see EOI filed before July 2nd.
> 
> Hope this helps


Kindly discard this Jam. I thought you were talking about EOI stage. I think you are now at Visa stage.


----------



## engrnabeel (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi dear. You have mentioned that you have wasted two weeks as you udated Queensland as your state. On what date you have lodged your EOI and when u updated. I have same case so i am worried. I have created EOI on 11 July and updated on 15 Aug. Will it be OK


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

*My Operational Manager's Certificate Issue*

Hello experts

I am planning to apply for NER. I know, I already make a delay in applying because my occupation, Mechanical Engineer, might be closed anytime now. 

The problem that I am facing now is my only organizational line manager, who is one of the directors of the organization and he completes his graduation 18 years ago, has only got a Provisional Mechanical Engineering Certificate as his proof. He was never asked for the Main Certificate until today. When I asked him for his main certificate, he said it would take minimum 2 to 3 weeks for him to manage that.

Now my question is that does a provisional certificate can satisfy the authority as one of my referees' educational qualification?



Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
DOE (189): 29th July 2018 with 70 points.
DOE (190-VIC): 29th July 2018 with 75 points.


----------



## engrnabeel (Aug 21, 2018)

tashilay said:


> jamalshah said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Michael, I lodged my application on June 02, 2018. The status has not changed after that. Its been nearly 3 months now. Really anxious now.
> ...


Can u tell your previous EOI date and the date you updated EOI which BMSQ was not able to see.


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey All , I am new to this Thread and recently got PRE- invited by QLD..


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

Salman007 said:


> Hey All , I am new to this Thread and recently got PRE- invited by QLD..


When you have lodged your EOI? What date you got pre-invite from Queensland?


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

31st July Eoi submitted

On 28th August got my Pre invite 





NAB1978 said:


> Salman007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey All , I am new to this Thread and recently got PRE- invited by QLD..
> ...


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi All, 

EOI lodged : 11 July 2018
Pre - Invite Received on : 17 Aug
submitted all the documents on the portal : status shows approved 
can anyone check their status on their portal and let me know how soon you get the final invitation after everything has been approved.

also i have another question if any of you can answer. I am onshore and ACS have approved 19 months of my overseas experience for which i get no points as the minimum experience should be 3 yrs to get 5 pts. Now my question is do I still attach all the employment documents in my PR application as I am not claiming any points for overseas experience??? however i have 15 months of onshore experience which i will be definitely providing documents . thanks and appreciate ur answers


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

Salman007 said:


> 31st July Eoi submitted
> 
> On 28th August got my Pre invite


Which discipline you belonged?


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

HI All,

i got an invite from Immigration and my EOI is sealed. can anyone advise me if they received 190 invite are they organizing the health assessment as i am having some issues in immiAccount when generating HAP id as the visa drop down does not show 190 visa but only has 189 .

any one who has done the medicals prior to submitting 190 application please advise.

thanks


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello everyone.

Quick question. I have added my EOI on 28th August with code 225113. I was going through the documents. and have a question related to settlements fund declaration. Do we have attach proof of assets value etc apart from the mandatory cash component? I do own agricultural land in my country but getting translated documents in 14 days could be tricky, so will a simple declaration be enough?

Thanks


----------



## pretz (Sep 6, 2018)

*190 qld post alumni*

I put my EOI with 70+5 points for 190 post alumni on 20th of August. (2613). Just curious when can I expect an invite . Any help will be much appreciated


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

For occupations where ongoing job is a requirement (Working & Alumni Stream), can we change job after getting nomination? Or do we have to stick to the one mentioned in EOI?


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Any update for QLD state sponsorship opening ?


----------



## Ram9 (11 mo ago)

Hi Everyone,

Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy 

Is there anyone in this group who recently completed Masters and in planning to apply for QLD PR.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LidMadrid (12 mo ago)

Ram9 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy
> 
> ...


Hello, I completed my masters last year and yesterday I submitted my EOI for 189 and QLD 190.


----------



## Ram9 (11 mo ago)

LidMadrid said:


> Hello, I completed my masters last year and yesterday I submitted my EOI for 189 and QLD 190.


Awesome , All the very best with your application .

If you don't mind could you kindly let me know the points break down and occupation code.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LidMadrid (12 mo ago)

Criteria ------------------------- Points
Age 30
English 10
Education 15
Aus study 5
Specialist qualification 10 
Partner qualification 10

TOTAL 80

Life Scientists nec - 234599

Still waiting , submitted on 10/02/2022


----------



## Ram9 (11 mo ago)

LidMadrid said:


> Criteria ------------------------- Points
> Age 30
> English 10
> Education 15
> ...


All the best


----------



## Ram9 (11 mo ago)

Hi Everyone,

Could someone clarify whether work experience between bachelor's degree and master's degree can be claimed with ACS or it is just the experience after master's degree that can be claimed?

Thanks in advance.


----------

